# advice needed



## pc2001 (11 Mar 2004)

Hi 6 months ago my probation period at work was up and at the same time my old boss left and was replaced by a new one. I asked for a pay rise after getting a good review but didn't succeed so basically I handed in my notice as I had a visa to go to Oz for a year. On handing in my notice my new boss was in trouble as I was responsible for doing the day to day accounts and I knew all the systems, reports etc to be produced. So after some meetings we agreed anew contract and I got a €5k increase. At the end of this month our year end audit is over and we are getting someone in to do most of my job on a salary €7k cheaper than me and she is also doing some payroll. I will have to train her in and im meant to be getting different type of work, more reporting and analysis of info etc. My fear is that im training her in as my replacement because we have a new MD who has been brought in to cut costs. were do I stand if
they decide to get remove of me and say I have know job its been made redundant ( even do this girl is doing it cheaper) 
or if I don't like the new work what do i do as when i joined the company if was for a specific job 
any help would be appreciated


----------



## Odea (11 Mar 2004)

*We were fools.*

I worked for a company that introduced a system where managers were to train their staff to do the job that the manager would normally do. This would free up the manager to get out and about and look for new business. After about 3 years all the managers were offered a voluntary redundancy package (with usual threats attached, that if you don't take it there may be nothing for you next year). The then CEO was retiring and happy that he was the one who had cut costs and streamlined the company before he left. He now commutes between Ireland and Spain enjoying his large retirement package while the rest of us are struggling.


----------



## Maceface (12 Mar 2004)

*has to be illegal*

AFAIK, a company can not make redundancies just to replace a worker with a cheaper worker. 
If they are doing the same job as you and you are let go, I would bring it to tribunal.
As for redundancy, you will get the dole straight away (just sign on the next day).


----------

